# The Greens, Tecom, JVT



## Nk88 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this forum. My husband has been offered a job in Dubai and we will be moving within the next 2 weeks.

My question is, is 120000 aed a realistic budget for a non furnished 2 bedroom apartment in the greens? 
And what are the pros and cons of using a relocation companys help in looking for a apartment? They have informed us that we will not get anything in this budget in this area.

And how are Tecom and JVT like now to live in? Most of the information I have seen is a little out of date. My husbands work is in media city and I have a 7month old daughter. Are there any other areas that any of you could recommed and any agent recommendations? We have 2 months accomodation provided so we have a little time.

Thanks so much for your help in advance!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I checked Dubizzle and there's a bunch of 2-bedders available in the low rises in the Greens for around 120K. Rents have been softening somewhat in the last month so it looks quite possible.

The Greens is the nicest out of the three communities you mentioned and, along with TECOM, handy for Media City.

JVT is further out and is still a construction zone and is, I believe, district cooling (which means you pay separately for your air conditioning use, whereas Greens and TECOM are not, and the A/C is free as part of your rent).

As it is, you have two months when you come here. That's plenty of time to get to know the areas and where you want to live and what you can afford. You will not sign a rental lease until maybe a week before the actual move in date. 



Nk88 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. My husband has been offered a job in Dubai and we will be moving within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> My question is, is 120000 aed a realistic budget for a non furnished 2 bedroom apartment in the greens?
> And what are the pros and cons of using a relocation companys help in looking for a apartment? They have informed us that we will not get anything in this budget in this area.
> ...


----------



## Hi All (Dec 3, 2014)

Nk88 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. My husband has been offered a job in Dubai and we will be moving within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> My question is, is 120000 aed a realistic budget for a non furnished 2 bedroom apartment in the greens?
> And what are the pros and cons of using a relocation companys help in looking for a apartment? They have informed us that we will not get anything in this budget in this area.
> ...




My office is close to Greens and its pretty expensive here. You may find 2 bdr apartment in that budget in Tecom. I will suggest you not to make a hasty decision. Better be close to the work area. Traffic has increased drastically.
It would be better for you to drive around those areas first and call the Building admin on his cell and find out.


----------

